# Weight loss



## Welshie (Sep 7, 2021)

I was diagnosed with type 2 end of jan this year with a reading of 64 weighing in at 20st 13 lb 5”8, went keto within 3 mths I lost 3st and reading was down to 44, nurse said I won’t be able to ever stop the metformin however I believe that’s not correct once I reverse it, yes/no ?
However since May I have only dropped another stone and that fluctuates week to week up and down , I really am sticking to it and getting exercise so I don’t know what I am doing wrong, anyone help


----------



## helli (Sep 7, 2021)

Congratulation on your weight loss and your HbA1C improvements. 
I have read that there are other benefits to taking Metformin and if you have none of the side effects in may not be a bad thing to stay on them. 
On the other hand, you do not have to take a drug just because your nurse says so.


----------



## Welshie (Sep 7, 2021)

helli said:


> Congratulation on your weight loss and your HbA1C improvements.
> I have read that there are other benefits to taking Metformin and if you have none of the side effects in may not be a bad thing to stay on them.
> On the other hand, you do not have to take a drug just because your nurse says so.


----------



## Welshie (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks, had to switch to the slow release meds due to side effects, severe indigestion, occasional sickness not to mention the other severe symptom lol, which I still get on the slow release, as soon as I can meds are out the window, it’s the stalling of the weight loss is getting me down


----------



## Welshie (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks, had to switch to the slow release meds due to side effects, severe indigestion, occasional sickness not to mention the other severe symptom lol, which I still get on the slow release, as soon as I can meds are out the window, it’s the stalling of the weight loss is getting me down


----------



## Drummer (Sep 7, 2021)

I found that stopping the Metformin had a drastic effect on my ability to move around both in the house and outside. My insides have never got back to their former reliability, but when taking Metformin I did not dare pick up anything heavy for fear of the consequences. 
If you have similar response to Metformin, that would or should be a good argument against taking it.
I really can't see how a continuous daily dosing with anything which is not essential can be a good thing. However I am prejudiced, having been prescribed Metformin and Atorvastatin and becoming suicidal as my body and mind failed me day by day, particularly as it was never acknowledged nor recorded in my notes.
I have been pushed to take statins again, and it was only after I had repeated 'I don't remember' ten times in response to questions that there was a sudden silence as the situation dawned.


----------



## Kreator (Sep 7, 2021)

Welshie said:


> nurse said I won’t be able to ever stop the metformin however I believe that’s not correct once I reverse it, yes/no ?


I had exactly the same - I went further and asked 'So I can't put T2D into Remission then? - Not much incentive is it?!' - She didn't have an answer at that point...3 months later and she handed me a couple of bits of paper and said I could do this - NHS Low Calorie Diet Program - which I have done - lost 15Kg and keeping it off so far - and I'm certain my T2D is fully in Remission with no meds (No meds was a condition of being on the program)

My levels were always hovering between 52-45 with meds - latest reading 42 without meds and another test next week which I expect to be lower still...

Congrats on losing the weight you have on your own - to bring down further - mind the carbs for a bit - aim for slow releasing carbs and keep doing what you are doing...

if your next HbA1C is lower still, tell her about Roy Taylor's book 'Life Without Diabetes' - I'm presuming you've read it but just in case, it's a life changing read 

I wouldn't go against what the nurse says, more 'win here over' kind of thing...(I'm not a Dr, so can't advise you if meds are right or not...)


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 7, 2021)

Kreator said:


> I had exactly the same - I went further and asked 'So I can't put T2D into Remission then? - Not much incentive is it?!' - She didn't have an answer at that point...3 months later and she handed me a couple of bits of paper and said I could do this - NHS Low Calorie Diet Program - which I have done - lost 15Kg and keeping it off so far - and I'm certain my T2D is fully in Remission with no meds (No meds was a condition of being on the program)
> 
> My levels were always hovering between 52-45 with meds - latest reading 42 without meds and another test next week which I expect to be lower still...
> 
> ...


Surely if @Welshie is going a keto diet it is going to be low low carb. so hard to see how one could 'mind the carbs for a bit'


----------



## Kreator (Sep 7, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Surely if @Welshie is going a keto diet it is going to be low low carb. so hard to see how one could 'mind the carbs for a bit'


Ooops! Sorry missed the Keto bit!

either way @Welshie keep going


----------



## Felinia (Sep 7, 2021)

I too had bad side effects from SR Metformin, once the dosage was increased.  I've gone back to just one tablet a day, but had Canaglifloxin added with, so far, touch wood, no side effects.  Weight loss does slow down after the initial loss, and a safe loss is reckoned to be 2 lb a week.  Have your portion sizes crept up - it is possible to eat too much of a good thing?  I've always struggled to lose more than a pound a week - it tool me 18 months to lose 4 stone, and 6 months to lose the last 7 lb.  Shame I didn't keep it off!!!   Best wishes


----------

